# Stupid Human Tricks



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

We recently discovered my son, Jesse, can do a strange trick with his tongue. :huh: :lol: Try as we might, we couldn't do it. But he can fold his tongue like this in place with ease. Have you ever seen this, or can anyone else do it? We were just wondering as we'd never seen anything like it before (and we're both "tongue rollers" in the usual way).







I can cross one eye and leave the other straight, hehe. Will have to have someone take a pic of me doing it.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 17, 2010)

I can stick my tongue past the back of my soft palate so that it sticks out of my right eye. Does that count? I tried to take a pic, but my tongue was blocking the viewfinder when I tried to use my right eye and I can't see too well out of the left one.

Do I get a prize?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 17, 2010)

Phil, that's disgusting lol.

Kat: I've seen other people do that thing with the tongue.. I can't do it. Although I can stick out my shoulder blades so it looks like I've got mini-wings!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 17, 2010)

I can do that


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 17, 2010)

Emile said:


> I can do that


Me too.  I think anyone that can roll their tongue can do it with practice!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmm... I tried and I couldn't do it.  Not sure if it's important enough for me to stand in front of a mirror and practice! :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jan 17, 2010)

I could probably do that to my sister's tongue when she's sleeping, I'll need my hands and a pin, oh and I'll need to wash my hands first because I usually have a meeting at the oval office when I wake up and my sister is up about an hour after me.  oh wait, I've been awake for an hour, she's up! I hear her walking around up stairs, awh well, I have no school tomorrow


----------



## revmdn (Jan 17, 2010)

I can touch my nose with my tounge.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 17, 2010)

I can touch my tongue with my nose...


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm trying to roll my tounge and blow a spit bubble at the end....  

i can also flare my nostrils :lol:


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 18, 2010)

I can turn my arms 180* so that my elbows are pointing staight forward.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 18, 2010)

tounge rolling is a dominat trait thats probally why i can roll my tounge


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

Mantid Man said:


> I can turn my arms 180* so that my elbows are pointing staight forward.


I'm right there with you! :lol:


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it's funny to do it when my mom watches... she completely freaks out. I can bend 1 joint (I think that's what it's called?) on each finger. I can make some kind of crushing sound with my shoulder, I doubt it's very healthy... The classic tongue roll... I know like 2 krav maga moves  The disarming trick is neat.


----------

